# Modular cable systems (Hart Audio and others ?)



## Jose Hidalgo (Oct 19, 2020)

Hi everybody,

As many people here know, the problem with headphone cables is... what to do with them when you're not actually using them ?

Assuming you have more than one pair of headphones (and that you take care of them), surely you will store them somewhere (on headphone stands, yoga bricks, whatever). Now you have four choices :

You store them each WITH their (usually long) cable
It may be a hassle : the cans fit nicely on their stands/bricks, but not the long cables
You have to disconnect the cable from your source every time, which may result in bad contacts in the long run
.

You store them WITHOUT their cable
You have to disconnect the cable from the headphones every time, which may result in bad contacts in the long run too, especially with some delicate/proprietary connectors
The cable remains on the source, and then you may have to remove it anyway if you need to plug in another pair of headphones
.

You store them WITHOUT their cable AND you store the cable separately
Same bad contacts problem as before, multiplied by two (on the headphones side and on the source side)

*OR...*

4. You have modular cables like these ones  :









These cables are a real solution to all the previous problems, since they're made of two parts, connected in the middle by usually a 4-pin XLR which is a rugged connector, easy to plug/unplug. One part stays always connected to the source, and the other part stays always connected to the headphones. It's even better when you have several headphones : You can have *one* single interconnect permanently plugged in your amp, and as many headphone cables as you want, permanently plugged on your headphones ! It's brilliant IMHO. 

I've found some nice modular cables at *Hart Audio*. If some of you didn't know about them already, check their website. You can design your cables from A to Z and beyond : custom connectors, custom lengths, hundreds of custom colors, they do everything you may desire !  I guess there's nothing bad to say about them.

Only downside for me before placing a custom order with them, is the fact that they're located in the US. They do ship internationally, but I'm worried about shipping costs + customs taxes (I've had some bad experiences in the past). So I wonder if there are similar modular headphone cable suppliers in Europe. There probably are, right ? Any links ?


----------



## aspirina750

Didn't find anything similar I'm the EU so I ended placing an order with them that just arrived today, so happy that I placed a second order. Paid 32€ for customs, 2 cables and 4 interconectors.


----------



## Jose Hidalgo

Thanks for your insight. Do your 32 € include shipping, or is it only customs ?
I'd need to order 2 interconnects (4 ft each) + 3 headphone cables (18" each), so my order should weight about the same as yours.
The total amount should be 30 $ x 2 + 27 $ x 3 = 141 $, excluding shipping and customs. That's the part I'd like to know before ordering.

Of course it would be easier if there was another modular cable manufacturer located in Europe. I can't believe that there isn't any.  

As for Hart Cables, I love what they do. There is only one thing that disturbs me : the slack/clearance (don't know the exact word) between the cable and the connectors, which makes them be able to wiggle and can be bad in the long run. That's the part that doesn't look "professional" to me :





I wish Hart could add some kind of plastic cap or thermo-tape to their connectors, to make that part more rigid. Like this for instance.


----------



## aspirina750

Nope sorry, 32 was customs plus customs clearance paperwork. Shipping is like 40 usd for expedited, took 2 working days.


----------



## Jose Hidalgo

Update : I ended up finding THIS SITE, and it blew my mind. No fancy/overpriced stuff, just a young guy who's passionate about what he does and seems to do great custom work at reasonable prices. I think I may work with him on this in a few weeks.


----------



## Jose Hidalgo

I'm bumping this topic to see if besides NLovell there are other custom cable makers at reasonable prices, preferrably in Europe. Thanks !


----------



## Halby

I also make cables that interconnect with 4-pin mini XLR’s at the y split. I have several headphones with different connection types attached and I got swap.

https://www.etsy.com/listing/833495848/h3-modular-headphone-cable-4-pin-mini

https://www.etsy.com/shop/HalbyCables


----------



## Bob Parish

Halby said:


> I also make cables that interconnect with 4-pin mini XLR’s at the y split. I have several headphones with different connection types attached and I got swap.
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/833495848/h3-modular-headphone-cable-4-pin-mini
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/shop/HalbyCables


If I want a single (not y split) balanced cable for use with my Sennheiser 800S and 820 with 4.4mm Pentacom, how much will cost?


----------



## Halby

What do you mean by non-y split?


----------



## Bob Parish

Halby said:


> What do you mean by non-y split?


I will send a private message...


----------



## robetzel

I've bought a half-dozen cables and as many adapters from Hart.   So far I am impressed with the workmanship.   I only have factory provided cables from Sennheiser, Focal, Hifiman, etc. to compare to and I can't discern an audible difference.


----------



## robetzel

I'll also add that Hart's modular cable system is well thought out and convenient for someone like myself that switches headphones during listening sessions.


----------



## ChrisPDX

Two quick questions about Hart Audio Cables:

Does anyone have experience with their 90-degree (90° / right-angle) plug-heads ? It appears that they have no strain-relief measures. Has anyone found this to be an issue?
Anyone use one of their right-angle plugs with the Direct headphone jack on iFi iDSD Nano Black Label ? Good fit ?
Thanks!


----------



## brux

Hey guys, James from Hart Audio Cables here. I remember seeing this thread months ago, and then we got an email from ChrisPDX regarding this, so I thought it might be best to just go here and address some of this so I can sleep better.

Regarding jose hidalgo’s post about the “wiggle” or clearance of the cable: The cables in the video he referred to are from a few revs back. Currently the cavity between the casing of the connector and the cable is filled to the edge of the casing. On longer cables, the heat shrink will stick out from the connector ¼”. I do want to mention that we have no failure data to suggest that on the older revs, or the newer revs, the space in the cavity being filled or the amount of heat shrink on the cable, has any effect on the life / performance of the product. That is to say, we fill the space in the casings on our newest design revs and have heat shrink visible on some cables for perception or cosmetic reasons (because threads / posts like this give me nightmares haha), not because it has any measurable effect on performance.

I hope this makes sense/helps. If you guys have any other questions please don’t message me here, email is definitely the best way to get ahold of us <3

contact@hartaudiocables.com

P.S. As I mentioned to Chris in our email, the thought is if you’re _*relying*_ on heat shrink for your strain relief on your cables, you’re gonna have a bad time.


----------



## DuerumBen

Think Audioverse in Germany makes Customcables too, but is more of a boutique aproach if im not mistaken.
So youll have to pay more and dont know if he has such a nice interconnect System like Hart Audio Cables


----------



## Jose Hidalgo

brux said:


> the thought is if you’re _*relying*_ on heat shrink for your strain relief on your cables, you’re gonna have a bad time.


I never said that. Heat shrink is of course for cosmetic reasons and a more "professional" look. If we have beautiful headphones, then we are entitled to beautiful cables. Devil is in the details.  

For strain relief, conveniently placed springs would be a more effective solution. Maybe you guys should think about it.






I think Hart Audio is without doubt one of the best solutions for custom cables. At least for American users. For Europe, shipping and taxes are too heavy on the bill.

Alan Lovell (UK) was, *by far*, the best solution I could find for Europeans wanting heavy customization (everything could be customized, and I mean EVERYTHING). Unfortunately he's gone AWOL since january and I don't know of any similar alternative, so...


----------



## godmax

... even for European customers Hart Audio Cables is a viable option! 



Looks like I am really a Hart Audio Cables fanboy/evangelist: 7 out of 8 headphone cables are made by James (@brux)! Very good craftsmanship, customization options and exceptional customer support!



PS: the cable on the Elegia (far right) is from Sky Audio Cables UK, also very good customization options and craftsmanship (but not modular)


----------



## thomasu

Also a big fan of the Hart Audio cables! I'm currently using them on my DT 1990 Pro's


----------



## Jose Hidalgo

Guys, may I just state that this topic which I opened is titled "Modular Cable Systems (Hart Audio *and others* ?)" and not "Hart Audio fan-club" ? Thank you all. 

OK, seriously, I absolutely love what Hart Audio does, and I wish I could order from them, but so far I can't because of :

Shipping + Taxes (although that could be avoided if one of my American friends happens to travel to Europe, but that's not the case for the moment). My budget is limited and I'm not willing to spend $80 or more in a custom headphone cable incl. shipping and taxes. Especially because I need 5 of them.
Customization options (I need some specific stuff that they don't seem to offer on their site). Here's a precise example :




Guys like Alan Lovell allowed for any degree of customization you could desire, down to the various connector shapes (including ordering them for you from any link you'd provide), cable types, braiding, etc.. All that for a *very* reasonable price. I was about to order from him when he went AWOL.


----------



## Halby

Jose Hidalgo said:


> Guys, may I just state that this topic which I opened is titled "Modular Cable Systems (Hart Audio *and others* ?)" and not "Hart Audio fan-club" ? Thank you all.
> 
> OK, seriously, I absolutely love what Hart Audio does, and I wish I could order from them, but so far I can't because of :
> 
> ...


It looks like this Alan person is using illustrations I made for my store for his own projects...

www.etsy.com/shops/halbycables


----------



## Jose Hidalgo (Jun 4, 2021)

Halby said:


> It looks like this Alan person is using illustrations I made for my store for his own projects...
> 
> www.etsy.com/shops/halbycables


Sorry but no : I found that illustration online (possibly via Google image search) and I modified it for my own purpose. That was way before I even knew about Alan.
I thought it was a nice illustration and I could use it to describe my project rather than drawing everything myself.
Sorry if that bothers you, I meant no harm.
PS : your cables look very nice BTW. Too bad you're in the US too !


----------



## Halby

Jose Hidalgo said:


> Sorry but no : I found that illustration online (possibly via Google image search) and I modified it for my own purpose. That was way before I even knew about Alan.
> I thought it was a nice illustration and I could use it to describe my project rather than drawing everything myself.
> Sorry if that bothers you, I meant no harm.


Ahh okay, I misunderstood. For a moment I thought you were saying someone was using an illustration I made on their own store page or business. I honestly don't mind, and didn't realize the power of etsy's SEO


----------



## cybergalaxy

It is an interesting construction but I have also heard it is best to use single cable between the amp and earphone without any connector to minimize any potential noise. Thoughts?


----------



## Jose Hidalgo

cybergalaxy said:


> It is an interesting construction but I have also heard it is best to use single cable between the amp and earphone without any connector to minimize any potential noise. Thoughts?


Only one: if the cable is well-built, there won't be any noise issues. Ever.
If the number of connectors had to be minimized at all cost, then headphone manufacturers wouldn't provide cables with a 3.5mm connector PLUS a 6.35mm adapter. They would provide two separate cables.
Seriously, don't think about that. Millions of working cables say otherwise.


----------



## jlemaster1957 (Jan 28, 2022)

brux said:


> Hey guys, James from Hart Audio Cables here. I remember seeing this thread months ago, and then we got an email from ChrisPDX regarding this, so I thought it might be best to just go here and address some of this so I can sleep better.
> 
> Regarding jose hidalgo’s post about the “wiggle” or clearance of the cable: The cables in the video he referred to are from a few revs back. Currently the cavity between the casing of the connector and the cable is filled to the edge of the casing. On longer cables, the heat shrink will stick out from the connector ¼”. I do want to mention that we have no failure data to suggest that on the older revs, or the newer revs, the space in the cavity being filled or the amount of heat shrink on the cable, has any effect on the life / performance of the product. That is to say, we fill the space in the casings on our newest design revs and have heat shrink visible on some cables for perception or cosmetic reasons (because threads / posts like this give me nightmares haha), not because it has any measurable effect on performance.
> 
> ...


Hi  @brux! I am ready to order a set of your dual mini balanced XLR cable + a 3’ mini-XLR to 4.4 mm IC for my Audeze LCD-X but wondered about construction of your cables ie is it copper, what kind, coated or not, braided or solid core? Also pls any info about the connectors ie metals used within the connectors? If it’s on tbe Website, pls excuse me I couldn’t see it there. I’m in N America. I will PM also.


----------



## Jose Hidalgo

jlemaster1957 said:


> Hi  @brux! I am ready to order a set of your dual mini balanced XLR cable + a 3’ mini-XLR to 4.4 mm IC for my Audeze LCD-X but wondered about construction of your cables ie is it copper, what kind, coated or not, braided or solid core? Also pls any info about the connectors ie metals used within the connectors? If it’s on tbe Website, pls excuse me I couldn’t see it there. I’m in N America. I will PM also.


Man, you could easily write a PM to @brux instead of thread-jacking this topic. Thank you.


----------



## Audazed

Maybe ignorant question, but would there be any negative implications of say adding an adapter to the headphone part of a cable, for instance I have a mini XLR cable for Audezes I really like and thinking on adding two adapters to 3.5mm for Hifiman family headphones. Any consequences I might suffer?


----------



## Jose Hidalgo

Audazed said:


> Maybe ignorant question, but would there be any negative implications of say adding an adapter to the headphone part of a cable, for instance I have a mini XLR cable for Audezes I really like and thinking on adding two adapters to 3.5mm for Hifiman family headphones. Any consequences I might suffer?


Your question was literally answered 4 posts ago in this very topic.


----------



## Audazed

Sorry, I read through the thread but was still confused on if the end that gets adapters matters, was more verifying I can add adapters to the top end as well as the bottom end of the cable


----------



## Jose Hidalgo

Here's a hint:

It doesn't matter.


----------



## Audazed

Thank you kind sir


----------



## codeanders

Not sure if this is the right place for this question, but for people who use modular systems like Hart (or just an adapter at the end of their headphone cable), what's it like when using a portable source like a DAP?

Are the connectors heavy enough that they get in the way? Do they ever disconnect by accident when walking around?


----------



## Persco

codeanders said:


> Not sure if this is the right place for this question, but for people who use modular systems like Hart (or just an adapter at the end of their headphone cable), what's it like when using a portable source like a DAP?
> 
> Are the connectors heavy enough that they get in the way? Do they ever disconnect by accident when walking around?


I have a Hart cable and use it with my AK SE180. The adapters make no real difference to the portability. I'm using them with a set of CA Cascades, though. Not IEMs. But I use them walking to work and back home (30 mins each way) and have no problems at all. The modular cables are really convenient. I switch to the 3.5mm adapter when using my laptop, watch a show, etc.


----------



## jlemaster1957

Persco said:


> I have a Hart cable and use it with my AK SE180. The adapters make no real difference to the portability. I'm using them with a set of CA Cascades, though. Not IEMs. But I use them walking to work and back home (30 mins each way) and have no problems at all. The modular cables are really convenient. I switch to the 3.5mm adapter when using my laptop, watch a show, etc.


+1 for Harts with LCD-X. I only use at home but it’s 8 feet long and gives me more mobility while listening in my office. It does NOT elevate or impact SQ to my ears.


----------



## Joaquin Dinero

I've got Hart Cables for my Fostex TH610 and Senn HD650. I think they're great; especially if you like to mix and match different hps and sources like I do. I can, and do, use either heaphone with a 4.4, 2.5, or 3.5 connector depending on what device I want to fire up.

Another thing I like about Hart is that their marketing is all about ergonomics and versatility, not about sound. Because, cables.


----------

